# Chub Rub: the Destroyer of Pants



## ElyBiggs (Jan 27, 2017)

Today I write to you with some sad news. My favorite pair of work pants is on it's last legs. There's an ever-widening whole forming where the fullest part of my thighs rub together, and it won't be too long before they're not appropriate to wear to work anymore.
Is there a way to keep this from happening, or to slow it down? I'd really like to somehow fix these because they make my butt and hips look _great_, and buying new pants all the time is getting a little expensive.
I've tried those iron-on patches on jeans before, but they don't really last that long in my experience.


----------



## Leem (Jan 27, 2017)

I have this happen all the time. One time I successfully patched the area by taking another pair of jeans and sewed them as a patch over the area. I will say though that I only wore them at home after that. I patched them because I loved how they felt when I wore them. So not really successful in keeping them as work pants. Nothing else I have ever done has worked.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 28, 2017)

You could try support hose or shorts. Jockey makes slip shorts that are pretty comfortable. They don't completely prevent it, but they do slow it down. They're not terribly expensive either, about $25. Hope this helps


----------



## ElyBiggs (Jan 28, 2017)

Leem said:


> I have this happen all the time. One time I successfully patched the area by taking another pair of jeans and sewed them as a patch over the area. I will say though that I only wore them at home after that. I patched them because I loved how they felt when I wore them. So not really successful in keeping them as work pants. Nothing else I have ever done has worked.


I've done that with jeans when I worked outside a lot, but like you I never wore them out and about after that. Someone needs to come up with some reinforced thigh pants... (And while they're at it, add on some decent pockets  )
I've blown out belt loops too, using them to pull my jeans over my hips. Those are a little easier to fix, thank goodness.




AmyJo1976 said:


> You could try support hose or shorts. Jockey makes slip shorts that are pretty comfortable. They don't completely prevent it, but they do slow it down. They're not terribly expensive either, about $25. Hope this helps


Oh, I never thought of that. I do have a pair of spanx-type shorts, and a whole bunch of hose tucked away in my closet somewhere. Maybe I'll try one of those on my next easy day and see how it feels. Can't hurt...


----------



## agouderia (Jan 30, 2017)

Amy Jo's hint is a good one.

Two more tricks taught me from my grandmother who was an artisan master tailoress.

1) As long as it is only thinning, sew a patch of similar, but heavy duty material (no knit qualities, no pure wool, jeans or strong polyester-blend are best) against it from the inside. 
Stitch back-and-forth with the sewing machine in rows with a narrow zig-zag-stitch. 

Can last for years if you find a good cloth patch underneath - and looks as good as new.


2) If the pants already have holes - cut out the torn part and insert a gusset.

This works best of course with neutral colors and materials where you can find a good match for making the gusset. Or if pants are too long when you buy then, always keep the part you cut off as emergency patch. (If it is a thin or fine cloth quality, double it up with something more durable to make mending worthwhile.)


----------



## Tracii (Feb 1, 2017)

It is a constant problem for me so thanks Amy Jo thats a great idea.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

Tracii said:


> It is a constant problem for me so thanks Amy Jo thats a great idea.


 
You're very welcome! It always makes me happy to help someone out


----------



## RealMe (Feb 8, 2017)

Just like a good pair of shoes, our favorite pants don't last as long as we wish they did. I buy two of something when I like it so I"ll have it longer. (Is that weird? LOL)


----------



## Tracii (Feb 10, 2017)

No that is actually a smart thing to do.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 11, 2017)

Found this old pic of what usually happened to my fave jeans 

View attachment 082.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

That looks familiar lol!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 12, 2017)

Its always your fave pants tho'.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve had this happen way too often.Very sad when jeans get destroyed by my thighs.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 17, 2018)

The bane or our existence sigh!!!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)

It is so much easier when you can find jeans with smoother inseams. I find the stretch ones will not wear out as soon. And eventually chub rub stops when you get thighs big enough they don’t rub together (SSBBW problems) lol


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 19, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> It is so much easier when you can find jeans with smoother inseams. I find the stretch ones will not wear out as soon. And eventually chub rub stops when you get thighs big enough they don’t rub together (SSBBW problems) lol



I admit, I've always been curious about that. How big were you when your thighs stopped rubbing? I'm only 210 lbs but my thighs don't rub much at all, because I naturally take really little steps when I walk so my thighs don't move much.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 19, 2018)

Mine started when I was 200 or so but it depends on where you carry your weight. As I started to gain I got to where I was a bottom heavy pear so big hips and thighs. 
My thighs rub all the way to my knees when I walk so tight jeans don't last long. Loose fitting stretchy ones last longer for some reason.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 19, 2018)

Ah, I mean, my thighs certainly press together and wear through trousers and stuff. But they don't do it too much because I just rotate my hips and let my thighs remain as one entity, hah.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> Ah, I mean, my thighs certainly press together and wear through trousers and stuff. But they don't do it too much because I just rotate my hips and let my thighs remain as one entity, hah.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 8, 2018)

My pet peeve is the whooshing chub-rub sound of pantyhose under dresses and skirts. Fortunately, I always wear longish hemlines, so it's easy to sidestep it with boots or black knee highs in the winter or bare legs in the summer.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 8, 2018)

My shorts today were kinda destroyed,damn these thighs and hips!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 8, 2018)

Cynthia said:


> My pet peeve is the whooshing chub-rub sound of pantyhose under dresses and skirts. Fortunately, I always wear longish hemlines, so it's easy to sidestep it with boots or black knee highs in the winter or bare legs in the summer.



When I had to wear hose I did the same thing. I got to the point a year ago when I was doing a big clean out that I tossed every last pair of ode and tights I owned, ALL OF THEM. Not going to ever wear hose again. That is how much I hate them


----------



## Tracii (Jul 9, 2018)

Megan Lynn those shorts and top look good on you.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 9, 2018)

This is what I had on because it was soo hot.I did have shorts on LOL


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks so much Tracii...looks like you have belly issues also!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm all belly or at least thats how it feels. LOL


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 10, 2018)

Tracii said:


> I'm all belly or at least thats how it feels. LOL


I resemble that remark too!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 10, 2018)

My belly isn’t too tiny either,easily the place where I gain the most.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 10, 2018)

I passed Apple stage long ago! I would say pumpkin lol


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 11, 2018)

If I keep this up I’ll be a super


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 11, 2018)

pear


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 11, 2018)

Seems like we're a all a little rounder these days


----------



## Tracii (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm glad its not just me LOLOL


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 12, 2018)

A little rounder here for sure,so far a very fattening summer


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 15, 2018)

I tend to lose weigh in the summertime,not this year.Have put on about 7 pounds since early May.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 16, 2018)

I do too I'm down 12 pounds. I can't tell physically but thats what my scale tells me.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 17, 2018)

I lost almost 30 pounds by the end of the summer last year,and I thought John was gonna cry!I chunked back up as he’d say,all is well...


----------



## Tracii (Jul 18, 2018)

Its not like anyone has asked "have you lost weight?" 12 lbs on me is nothing +or - so I really don't worry about it .


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 18, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Its not like anyone has asked "have you lost weight?" 12 lbs on me is nothing +or - so I really don't worry about it .


Lol I can go up and down almost a 100 before anyone notices. Using a teaspoon to empty a bathtub analogy


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 19, 2018)

Then there are those people that notice every pound


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 19, 2018)

Over the weekend I love a pair of capris due to my thighs.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 19, 2018)

My mom notices every pound,she’s learned to let it go and not say anything.When I first began to gain it was really rough.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 19, 2018)

Isn't that the truth AmyJo.LOL
My Mom does too Megan she isn't subtle either.
She still has her New Your City accent so imagine OMG Harold (my Dad) T looks "fatta" how is that possible? 
Could you possibly get any "fatta" ?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jul 19, 2018)

Like but don’t like you’re post.Totally understand where you’re coming from.I have a great job,wonderful man who loves me fat and even fatter,great home and friends that know I’m very happy being plus sized.My mom???Forget it!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 20, 2018)

I love my parents dearly and my Mom can be really sweet and a rock to stand on or a shoulder to cry on but she can be rude too. 
As far as friends and my job I couldn't ask for it any better. Life is good.


----------



## Kristal (Jul 22, 2018)

That is always very nice to hear.


----------

